# Arena Surface- Sand and ClOPF fibres mix?



## JoBo (5 February 2010)

Does anyone have this surface, sand and fibre mix on their school? If so what do you think of it? 

We are looking at having our school re-surfaced by Martin Collin Enterprises Ltd. 

We currently have a sand/PVC mix but its been down for 13 years and now needs something doing to it and it's really thin.


----------



## kerilli (6 February 2010)

a friend has it, and i think that's what Matt Ryan has on his.
i wouldn't use it in a very windswept place. rides well when it's right though.


----------



## kittykatcat (7 February 2010)

I am soon to have my school resurfaced and have researched the 'additive' market to death!!! Personally i found Clopf EXTREMELY expensive compared to others which are exactly the same on the market. The cheapest/most helpful adidtive i have found is fro, www.leisureridesurfaces.com - SO helpful, asked for a sample of my sand and combined it with different additives to see which would work - luckily their ;economy fibre' will be fine, so is literally saving me about £3000 off Clopf quote. Another company is Combi Ride, but they are more expensive than Leisure rides an werent as helpful


----------



## scm (7 February 2010)

Agree with above re cost.I have had a sand and fibre surface for 5 years just having it changed to good old rubber.In summer it took lots of watering and this winter has frozen a lot. Unless you have a waxed fibre surface fibre surfaces seem to take lot more maintenance


----------



## zoon (8 February 2010)

Jo - That's what Worried1 had before selling it off quickly and replacing it with her super duper surface.  To be honest it was awful - rode very deep and separated out quickly.  Fine after heavy rain, but at any other time it was no good.  Ask her about it - sure she has a lot to say!


----------



## bristolgeezer (4 March 2010)

i've got Clopf added to my (rather, my wife's - i just pay for it!) sand and pvc. It is fantastic, and greatly improved the surface.  It takes some work, putting it in properly was a little tricky for a layman, and we have to water it, but if you follow the guidelines they give you, it's great. Would recommend it to anyone and have already had people over to admire it!!! It wasn't that expensive, certainly for the effect it has i think it's worth every penny - it's definitely saved me some vet bills!!!!  One of the girls from martin collins came to have a look at our surface before we bought and put some clopf into the surface so we could see how it would work (and they didn't charge us!). They have also called me a few times over the last year to see how the surface is working and have offered to come out whenever we like if we need some help with it. Glad i chose them, big thumbs up from me (and Nelly, Maple, Sherlock and Watson!!!)


----------



## millitiger (4 March 2010)

how interesting...

bristolgeezer is newly registered and his 3 posts have all been on old threads about Clopf....


----------



## bristolgeezer (4 March 2010)

I don't have time to go on forums, my daughter pointed out one and i disagreed with it to the point i thought i'd reply. Would you like me to give my view on any other post in particular?


----------



## millitiger (4 March 2010)

you disagreed to the point of registering and then to the point of searching for another post about the same subject so you could comment on that too?

maybe thats right and totally innocent but seems a bit odd to me.


----------



## bristolgeezer (4 March 2010)

I'm new to this as you point out, so had a nose around out of interest to get other view points as the girls want an indoor school now and i want the same surface because of cost and i like the service i got last time, but my daughter's trainer has cushion track(?) so she wants that. I'm not the rider in the family - i'm just the mug that has to pay for it all! Maybe i'll get to your "tunnel vision" rating one day.....probably when i've retired, if my women's hobby doesn't work me to death first!


----------

